# Question - New to ABT



## flagg (Feb 27, 2016)

Never made these before.  I like everything but the cream cheese.  Anybody got a recipe sans cream cheese for filling?


----------



## asfastasitgets (Feb 27, 2016)

I just do sharp cheddar chunks off a block of same.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 27, 2016)

Flagg said:


> Never made these before. I like everything but the cream cheese. Anybody got a recipe sans cream cheese for filling?


Any cheese of your liking can be substituted for the cream cheese.  Fortunately this is not rocket science so anything goes...Your imagination is your only limitation!

Good Luck and Keep on Smoking,

John


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 27, 2016)

You can fill them with anything. Had an awesome batch a while back with sharp cheddar and breakfast sausage. Other good fillings, smoked salmon, shrimp, little smokies, do a play on a cheeseburger (hamburger, diced onion, little cheddar or pepper jack, squirt of mustard and ketchup) or taco (taxi seasoned beef, black beans, three cheese blend, diced tomato and onion). Use Queso fresco, blue cheese, ohh how about a pizza ABT (marinera, pepperoni, mozzarella). Another favorite is pulled pork or steak and cheese. Oh the list could go on and on and on.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 27, 2016)

Just made a batch this week. I used Kraft Black Label Reserve Extra Sharp Cheddar. I cut 1/4"-3/8" slices, then cut the slices into 1/4"-3/8" strips. I layed a strip of cheese in each Jalapeno Boat and wrapped in a half Bacon slice. Add some rub and smoke. It's not so much cheese that it melts out of the ABT's but stands up to all the flavors...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2016)

Hot breakfast sausage, Seriously sharp cheddar.

Al


----------



## smokinpapist (Mar 4, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Hot breakfast sausage, Seriously sharp cheddar.
> 
> Al



That sounds darn good


----------



## geezer (Feb 28, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You can fill them with anything. Had an awesome batch a while back with sharp cheddar and breakfast sausage. Other good fillings, smoked salmon, shrimp, little smokies, do a play on a cheeseburger (hamburger, diced onion, little cheddar or pepper jack, squirt of mustard and ketchup) or taco (taxi seasoned beef, black beans, three cheese blend, diced tomato and onion). Use Queso fresco, blue cheese, ohh how about a pizza ABT (marinera, pepperoni, mozzarella). Another favorite is pulled pork or steak and cheese. Oh the list could go on and on and on.


Yeah pulled pork is great in ABT's.


----------



## rednecktailg8er (Jul 7, 2017)

i do sour cream and onion soup mix in a pinch.  pipette it in there and plug top with a cocktail frank, wrap in bacon,


----------



## shoebe (Jul 7, 2017)

Cheddar and Jack with homemade Chorizo and then wrap in bacon


----------

